# Stop Digging



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

Well it finally started ... Atticus started digging in the snow and exposing (and therefore killing) my grass. 

I want to nip this behavior early, since my lawn is a huge focus of my summer ... I don't want my beautiful green lush lawn covered in big brown holes haha

Any tips or tricks out there to get them to stop the digging?

--Tyler


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Good luck with that. Some dogs dig and others don't; it's very hard to stop a digging dog. Maybe if you correct your puppy each and every time he even thinks about it and redirect him to something better, you might be able to stop this, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Sorry.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio used to dig massive holes in my garden as a pup, we took some of her poo and put it in the holes and covered them up. She never went near them again and stopped her mining expeditions. Worked for us


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The book: "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell has a section on this. Or (my memory is pretty bad), it might be in "The Rosetta Bone" by Cheryl Smith. When I finally decide to take lunch, I'll check and let you know.

If I recall, their suggestion is to 1) make sure the dog isn't digging out of lack of stimulation, and 2) give the dog an alternative. Some dogs simply love to dig, so the alternative is to give them a "sand pit" where they are allowed to dig. In other words, for a dog that simply loves to dig, you aren't going to break them of digging but you can break them of digging random spots all over the place. By designating an area where digging is allowed, you both solve your yard issue and you allow the dog to stimulate themselves through digging.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

A friends dog, in one afternoon when we went to lunch, dug a tunnel underneath the driveway. He was a 100lb hounddog, and we thought he had escaped until we found him sleeping in his 4 foot deep cave.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> The book: "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell has a section on this. Or (my memory is pretty bad), it might be in "The Rosetta Bone" by Cheryl Smith. When I finally decide to take lunch, I'll check and let you know.
> 
> If I recall, their suggestion is to 1) make sure the dog isn't digging out of lack of stimulation, and 2) give the dog an alternative. Some dogs simply love to dig, so the alternative is to give them a "sand pit" where they are allowed to dig. In other words, for a dog that simply loves to dig, you aren't going to break them of digging but you can break them of digging random spots all over the place. By designating an area where digging is allowed, you both solve your yard issue and you allow the dog to stimulate themselves through digging.


This was discussed on pages 203-204 of The Rosetta Bone by Cheryl S. Smith.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The 100% fix to this is to not allow your dog out in the yard unattended for the next few months to break the new bad habit that just developed. Can't train unless you are there.... so when you go out with your dog, if they start to dig you can then correct them and then do something more fun like play ball.

Other thing that helps is to really up the general exercise WITH your dog. Hiking, long walks, car rides..... Good time of year to join up in another training class. 

Hey, you see the flyball training that someone just started attending? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/miscellaneous-dog-sports/151354-flyball-w-training-videos.html

:wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you out there when your dog starts digging?
how can he dig if you're watching him?


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

my 9 month old gsd is starting to dig... I had to chain him up and after a couple days he starts digging around our trees in the ground. I can see him from my bedroom window and when i see him going around the holes i say NO outloud. I think he is really bored, but if i dont keep him on the leash until we get our fence fixed and repaired then he will end up killed. I have a 3 year old female rottie who doesnt really play with him, she doesnt bother him or anything, she really doesnt pay much attention him. 
Hopefully by me watching and saying NO he will get the hint and stop doing it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The best way to prevent it at that stage is not tie him, but supervise his outings.
How many hours a day is he chained up?


----------

